# Howdy!



## Tisena (Jul 9, 2013)

We now have three tiels and a budgie and two bunnies.

Bluebell has been out with two of the tiels and they get on well. Sam really likes Blue and Blue doesn't seem to mind anything haha

Sam(we know she's a girl now) is more an independent bird but still likes a scritchy

Blizz is a cuddlebug tiel and loves everyone and near everything!

Mack has only been with us for three weeks so he's still in quarantine  still getting to know him 

Bluebell Sam(right) and Blizz (left)









Sam

















Blizz









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Mack

















Annnd
Rodrigo(left) Rupert(right)


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice pics...thx for sharing...


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Quite the little zoo . Nice pictures.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Tiels are so sweet


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures, your cockatiels really love the head scratches! 
Your Mack is stunning, I have never seen such a beautiful colour pattern on a tiel before! :loveeyes:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautiful birds and I love your bunnies in their cute harnesses sitting there ready to go for a walk:budgie:


----------



## Tisena (Jul 9, 2013)

Mack joined the cockatiel flock


----------



## Tisena (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Tisena (Jul 9, 2013)

They both wanted scritches ^


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Everybirdie looks quite healthy and happy in your pictures. I'm sure Mack is enjoying being out of quarantine so he can hang out with Sam and Blizz. Does Bluebell think she's a cockatiel too? 

The bunnies are sweet. Do you walk them just have them leashed so they can be outdoors in the fresh air?*


----------



## Tisena (Jul 9, 2013)

Bluebell doesn't mind Sam but she doesn't like Blizz because he's quite an "in your face" bird. I haven't had her out with them since Mack has been with them, letting them get used to seeing each other through bars first  I think Sam either thinks she's a rabbit or a budgie, she seems to prefer them over the boys! The bunnies just walk around the garden with them on, sadly we can't take them out at the minute because there has been some cases of myxomatosis nearby, they've had their injections but better safe than sorry!

I panicked earlier though I thought Sam was having seedy poops...turns out it was a nutriberry, all her other poops are fine and after she had moved I saw the rest of the nutriberry remains phew!


----------

